# flea problem.please help



## scrappyjoe20 (Apr 17, 2009)

I recently moved to a new place and the yard has alot of fleas in it. I have giving him the monthly drops you can put on their necks and that didnt help. I have giving him a bath with flea shampoo and now he sill has fleas and his skin seems to be breakin out and he's leavin marks when he stratches himself. 

Is there something out there that wont cause irration to his skin and keep the fleas off him????


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/39542-fleas-calif.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/39456-best-tick-prevention.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/37335-i-found-flea-lily-do-i-go-vet.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/17051-whats-best-spot-flea-treatment.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/36700-whats-best.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/35543-fleas-ticks.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/32636-help-fleas.html
Amazing what that search button up top can find, there is more if you dont find anythig useful in these threads


----------



## scrappyjoe20 (Apr 17, 2009)

lol thanks i didnt know there was a search its been awhile


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

It WILL NOT MATTER what you treat your dog with if you do not treat the yard!!!!! Get an exterminator out there and treat the yard!!!! You will have to kill the cycle, not just adults but larvae as well. It takes a while but just treating the dog will never work!


----------



## Sugar and Spikes (Sep 7, 2011)

I spray my yard and home with Demon WP. I put 2 pouches in my 1 gal. sprayer with water and spray my yard. Then I put 1 pouch in 1 gal. to spray inside my home. I live in Florida and the fleas are terrible, yet I never have a problem. I do this twice a year. I use nothing on my dogs. I just do the yard and home.


----------



## GraceMcClendon (Sep 28, 2011)

I spray my yard and home with Demon WP


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

of you could go to the local feed store and get hydrogenated lime and put down in the the yard...problem solved!


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

My dog had fleas last week and the drops wouldnt work,so I washed all their beds etc . treated the yard washed them in flea and tick shampoo then put the frontline spray on,now they have no fleas at all on them .


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

OldFortKennels said:


> It WILL NOT MATTER what you treat your dog with if you do not treat the yard!!!!! Get an exterminator out there and treat the yard!!!! You will have to kill the cycle, not just adults but larvae as well. It takes a while but just treating the dog will never work!


:goodpost:


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

One cup of white vinegar mixed with two cups of water and 5 drops of dawn soup...makes a flea killing shampoo. 

Get a crap load of salt and sprinkle some of the dog bed, all along the walls, around your bed and under the fitted sheet, all over carpets windows, door ways. 

make sure your grass stays as low as possible, and no leaf left behind.
Fleas like dark wet places when not on a human or animal body. Just because you sprayed something, doesnt mean it killed them. 

Vacuum, vacuum, vacuum. Every time you vacuum pull out a new trash back and dump it in there and tigh it off quickly. Make sure there are no holes in the bags, other wise you are just wasting your time.


----------



## kellisnow (Mar 13, 2012)

You could try capstar which is supposed to be the non-prescription version of comfortis.


----------

